# Problème connection wifi livebox clé WEP



## benjikian (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un McBook Pro tout neuf équipé de Snow Leopard.
Mon réseau : Orange La Fibre via Livebox Sagem (tout neuf aussi). Orange m'a fait l'installation et le test avec mon portable PC qui accepte sans problème la clé et se connecte en wifi.

Pour mon Mac :
- il se connecte sans pb en ethernet
- en revanche, en wifi, le réseau apparait, il me demande la clé, je l'entre après avoir poussé sur le bouton association de ma livebox, la clé est refusée.

J'ai compris que le problème pourrait venir de la configuration de la livebox ou de mon accès réseau sur le mac (clé wep ? clé wap ? hexadécimal ?). J'ai en tout cas essayé de changer le type de clé dans l'onglet "avancés" de la config réseau. Cela ne change rien.

J'ai 2 PCs, une imprimante et une wii déjà connectés à la Livebox ? Y a-t-il une limitation de nombre de devices ?


Faut-il re-initialisé la livebox ?

Bref vos conseils/expériences sont les bienvenus.

Merci !


----------



## guiguere (28 Octobre 2009)

Renitialise ta livebox , puis connecte toi sur le panneau d'administration 192.168.1.1 est vérifie ta norme de protection


----------



## benjikian (29 Octobre 2009)

Ok je réinitialise. Pour info j'étais en WEP, je suis passé en WPA2, le mac s'est connecté mais pas le PC, puis maintenant plus rien ne marche.
Donc je ré-initialise. Quel norme dois-je utiliser pour que tt fonctionne ???

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------

Bon j'ai ré-initialisé, on en revient au même problème :
Mode de sécurité LiveBox : mixed mode
1 PC portable se connecte avec WPA2-PSK
1 PC portable se connecte avec WPA-PSK
Mon mac que je commence à détester ne se connecte pas, refuse la clé....
QUE FAIRE ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## philippe69 (30 Octobre 2009)

J'ai la même config que toi et également la fibre. Pour le wifi je ne vais même pas dans préf syst + réseaux. J'active Airport puis le mac recherche les réseaux, puis j'identifie mon réseau et à ce moment il me demande le mot de passe (wep). Je saisie en majuscule et sans espaces les caractères et enfin j'appuie sur le bouton association de la livebox et je valide sur l'ordinateur. Après 10 secondes ma connexion wifi est configurée.

J'aimerai connaître ton débit en Ethernet via la fibre car sous snow léopard je plafonne à 22 Mbits contre 95 Mbits sous léopard.


----------

